# ابراج التبريد الا نواع



## احسان الشبل (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ان شاء الله عن قريب سوف اسرد شرحا مفصلا عن انواع ابراج التبريد مع رسومات لكل نوع:63: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الله المستعان بداية موفقة ان شاء الله
منتظرين , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اخوك محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## احسان الشبل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## amin22 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

وين الشرح يامهندس


----------



## احسان الشبل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*الانوااااااااااااااااااع مع اشد اعتذاري*

[ 15 ] [ 14 ] [ 13 ] [ 12 ] [ 11 ] [ 7 ] [ 1 ]

2 – 1 مقدمة عن أبراج التبريد 
تستخدم أبراج التكييف في عمليات تكييف الهواء لتبريد المياه اللازمة لتكييف غاز التبريد ثم إعادة استعمال هذه المياه وبذلك تعتبر أبراج التبريد جزءاً هاماً من أجهزة التكييف .
أن أبراج التبريد لا تستخدم ألا مع وحدات التكييف التي بها مكثف مائي ، اما الوحدات ذات المكثف الهوائي لا تحتاج الى استخدام أبراج التبريد . في حالة عدم استخدام أبراج التبريد نضطر الى استخدام كميات كبيرة من الماء في وحدات التكييف الكبيرة وقد نكون في حاجة الى تقليل كمية المياه لثمنها المرتفع وفي مثل هذه الحالات نحتاج الى برج تبريد بجوار المكثف لاعادة استخدام الماء بعد تخليصه من الحرارة التي امتصها من دورة التبريد .
2 – 2 أسباب استخدام أبراج التبريد :- 
1- في وحدات التبريد والتطبيق الكبيرة مثل محطات التكييف المركزية حيث يلزم كمية كبيرة من المياه لتبريد سائل التبريد .
2- إذا كانت درجة حرارة الماء الداخل للمكثف مرتفعة نسبياً فيلزم في هذه الحالة كمية كبيرة من المياه – سواء أكانت وحدة التبريد متوسطة او كبيرة . كما لو كانت درجة حرارة الماء الداخل منخفضة .
3- في حالة ارتفاع ثمن المياه في بعض البلدان .
4- زيادة قيمة معامل الاتساخ في حالة استخدام ماء الأنهار والبحيرات واعادته الى مصدره لذا يستخدم برج التبريد لاعادة استخدام الماء الحار .
2 – 3 أهمية أبراج التبريد 
تتولد الحرارة في أنظمة التكييف وبعض العمليات الصناعية كنواتج عرضية غير مرغوب بها والتي يتطلب أبعادها حيث استخدم لذلك تدفق مائي بارد على الأجزاء المطلوب تبريدها لسحب الحرارة منها ، وتم استخدام نظامين للتبريد بالماء .

الأول : نظام أمرار الماء لمرة واحدة .
يسحب الماء من نهـر او بركـة ( مصـدر مـائي طبيعي وافـر ) ويمرر على الأجــزاء المطلوب تبريدهـا ومن ثم إعادتـه الى نفس المصدر ا والى بالـوعة ( الشكل 1 – 2 ) . على الرغم من بساطة العمل بنظام امرار الماء لمرة واحدة الا ان مساويء هذا النظام كانت عديدة فالتلوث الحراري للبيئة المائية لان ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء المطروح يؤثر سلبياً في الأحياء المائية ومن ناحية أخرى لا يمكن العمل بهذا النظام في المناطق ذات الموارد المائية الشحيحة .











الثاني : نظام الدورة المغلقة .
يتم تبريد الماء الساخن ( الذي استخدم لتبريد المكثف او المبادل الحراري ) في برج التبريد واعادة استخدامه مرة اخرى ضمن دورة مغلقة للماء ( شكل 2 – 2 ) . تتم عملية تبريد الماء في برج التبريد الذي هو عبارة عن مبادل حراري تجري فيه عملية تبريد الماء الساخن عن طريق انتقال الحرارة والكتله من الماء الى الهواء المار خلال البرج حيث سيكون انتقال الحرارة الاعظم بشكل بخار ماء يحتوي على طاقة حرارية كامنة مسحوبة من الماء المتبقي مضافاً الى الهواء المار بالبرج وبذلك يخرج الماء من البرج فاقداً طاقة حرارية ويخرج الهواء مكتسباً لتلك الطاقة ويتم الاستفادة من الماء اما الهواء فيطرح الى المحيط الخارجي . وهنا تكمن اهمية استخدام ابراج التبريد في كونها تبرد الماء ( مقابل تبخر جزء بسيط من الماء ) ثم تعيده الى الدورة وبذلك توفر في كمية الماء المستخدم وتعد الحل الامثل لمشكلة شحة المياه .


2 - 4 مبدأ عمل برج التبريد
يتم تبريد الماء داخل برج التبريد عند حدوث انتقال للحرارة والكتلة معاً من الماء المطلوب تبريده الى الهواء المار خلال البرج ويعرف ذلك الاجراء بالتبريد التبخيري .
حيث يحتوي البرج على حشوة من الواح الخشب الجيد الذي لا يتأثر بالماء بسهولة او من الالمنيوم او البلاستك حيث توفر مساحة سطحية كبيرة للماء . حيث الماء المطلوب تبريده يتم توزيعه داخل البرج باستخدام باثقات رش الرذاذ ( Nozzels ) . او بطبقة رقيقة من الماء ( غشاء ) تغطي حشوة البرج لزيادة سطح التماس بين الماء والهواء ، وبذلك يعطي مساحة سطحية اكبر للماء معرضة للهواء المحيط به .
يتحرك الهواء الى داخل البرج بالمراوح ، تيار الهواء الطبيعي وتأثير اتجاه حقن الرذاذ حسب نظام عمل البرج . جزء من الماء المار داخل البرج يمتص الحرارة ليتحول من طور السائل الى طور البخار بثبوت الضغط .
اما الحرارة اللازمة للتبخر فتسحب من الماء الذي بقي في حالة السيولة عند الضغط الجوي ، ويطرح البخار المتكون مع الهواء الخارج من البرج .
يظهر شكل ( 3 – 2 ) علاقة درجة الحرارة بين الماء والهواء الذي يمر خلال برج التبريد المعاكس الجريان . المنحني ( نقطة A الى نقطة B ) يؤشر انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء ، اما المنحني ( نقطة C الى نقطة D ) فيؤشر الى الزيادة في درجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء .
فرق درجة الحرارة بين درجة حرارة الماء الداخل والخارج من بـرج التبريـد ( B – A ) يسمى المدى .اما الفرق بين درجة حرارة الماء الخارج من البرج ودرجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء الداخل الى البرج ( C – B ) فيسمى الاقتراب من البصلة الرطبة او ببساطة تسمى الاقتراب لبرج التبريد .

عند ظروف الاستقرار المدى مشابه للزيادة في درجة حرارة الماء الذي يمر خلال الحمل في المبادل الحراري بشرط ان معدل الجريان للماء خلال برج التبريد والمبادل الحراري متشابهة ، وعلى ذلك يتحدد المدى بالحمل الحراري ومعدل جريان الماء ليس بالحجم او القدرة الحرارية لبرج التبريد .
الاقتراب هو دالة لفاعلية برج التبريد اذ كلما قل الاقتراب دل ذلك على ان الهواء الخارج من البرج يكون اقرب لحالة التشبع . ( اي درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج تقترب الى درجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء الداخل ) وتحسب فاعلية برج التبريد بالعلاقة :


حيث :-
= كفاءة التشبع ببخار الماء % .
t1 = درجة حرارة البصلة الجافة للهواء الداخل Cْ
t2 = درجة حرارة البصلة الجافة للهواء الخارج Cْ
tx = درجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء الداخل Cْ
2 – 5 التحليل المصردي للهواء الداخل الى برج التبريد 
يدخل الهواء بظروف محيطية عند نقطة ( A ) شكل ( 4 – 2 ) الى داخل البـرج فيمتص الحـرارة والكتلـة من الماء ويخرج عند نقطة ( B ) بظروف تشبـع ( في الأحمال العالية قد لا يكون الهواء مشبعاً لكن قريب من التشبع ) ، قيمة كمية الحرارة المنتقلة من الماء الى الهواء تناسب الفرق في الإنتالبي للهواء بين ظروف الهواء
الداخل والهواء الخارج ( HA – HB ) .
تسخين الهواء موضـح باستخدام AB ويمكن تجزئته الى مركبة AC التي تمثل الجزء المحسوس للحـرارة التي يمتصها الهواء من الماء ، والمركبة CB التي تمثل الحمل الكامن ( الناتج مـن تحـول الماء الى بخار ) . ويكون الفرق في الرطوبة ( WB – WA ) تمثل كتلة الماء المتبخر .

2 – 6 التحليل الفيزيائي لحالة التبريد التبخيري :
يتبخر السائل عند درجات الحرارة الاقل من درجة حرارة تشبع السائل وذلك لكون جزيئات السائل تكون في حركة ثابتة وسريعة ( سرعة الجزيئات تعتمد على درجة حرارة السائل وتكون علاقة سرعة الجزيئات مع درجة حرارة السائل طردية ) وفي اثناء الحركة تتصادم الجزيئات بعضها ببعض باستمرار ونتيجة هذه الصدمات تبلغ سرعة بعض الجزيئات لحظياً سرعات أعلى بكثير من متوسط السرعة للجزيئات وعلى ذلك تكون طاقة هذه الجزيئات اكبر بكثير من متوسط الطاقة للكتلة ، فاذا كانت هذه الجزيئات عالية السرعة تفقد طاقتها الزائدة سريعاً في تصادمات لاحقة ، وفي حالة كون الجزيئات التي بلغت سرعتها أعلى من العادية قريبة من سطح السائل فأن هذه الجزيئات تقذف نفسها من سطح السائل وتهرب الى الهواء لتصبح جزيئات بخاء وتنتشر في سائر الهواء . ولان الجزيئات ذات السرعات الأعلى ( تلك التي لها معظم الطاقة ) هي التي تهرب من سطح السائل المتبخر فانه يتبع ذلك ان متوسط الطاقة للكتلة تنقص على هذا النحو وان درجة حرارة الكتلة تنخفض كلما تبخر جزء من السائل وان مقدار من الحرارة يمتصه ذلك الجزء المتبخر من السائل المساوي للحرارة الكامنة للتبخر من كتلة السائل نفسه ، وعلى ذلك تنقص طاقة ودرجة حرارة الكتلة كلما جهز ذلك الجزء من السائل المتبخر بالحرارة الكامنة للتبخر وتنقص درجة حرارة السائل الى نقطة اقل بقليل من درجة حرارة الأوساط المحيطة وبسبب الفرق في درجة الحرارة الناشئ فان الحرارة تبدأ بالانسياب من الأوساط المحيطة الى داخل كتلة السائل والطاقة المفقودة من السائل بالتبخر تعوض على ذلك النحو .




2 – 7 تعاريف خاصة لبرج التبريد .
هناك تعاريف مهمة لبرج التبريد تدرج لأهميتها :-

اولاً – سعة برج التبريد الحرارية Thermal cooling tower capacity 
قابلية برج التبريد على إزالة الحرارة من الماء بقدرته على تبريد (54 mL/s ) من الماء من درجة حرارة ( ْ35 C ) الى درجة حرارة ( ْ29.4 C ) وبدرجـة حرارة ( ْ25 C ) بصلة رطبة للهواء الداخل .

ثانياً – المدى RANGE 
هو الفرق في درجة حرارة الماء الداخل الى البرج ودرجة حرارة الماء الخارج من البرج .

Range = t1 – t2 …………………….……….(2-1)

ثالثاً – الاقتراب APPROACH
هو الفرق بين درجة حرارة الماء الخارج من البرج ودرجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء الداخل الى البرج .

Approach = t2 – twai ……………….(2-2)
حيث :
Two : درجة حرارة الماء الخارج من البرج
Twi : درجة حرارة الماء الداخل الى البرج
twai : درجة حرارة البصلة الرطبة للهواء الداخل 


2 – 8 أنواع أبراج التبريد .
تصنف أبراج التبريد حسب طريقة انتزاعها للحرارة من الماء الداخل أليها وطردها الى الجو وكذلك حسب طريقة تدوير الماء فيها ألا أنها تصنف بشكل عام إلى نوعين رئيسيين هما :
1- أبراج التبريد المفتوحة . ( الاتصال المباشر )
2- أبراج التبريد ذات الدورة المغلقة . ( الاتصال غير المباشر )
وتكون أبراج التبريد المفتوحة اما ذات تهوية طبيعية او ميكانيكية وان مبدأ عملها هو رش الماء على مساحة سطحية واسعة لإتاحة الفرصة الكافية لملامسة الهواء المار خلالها وبالتالي تبخر جزء من الماء ناقلاً معه الحرارة المراد طرحها .
اما ابراج التبريد المغلقة والتي تدعى بالجافة فأن مبدأ عملها هو استخدام مبادل حراري يمرر بداخله ماء المكثف الساخن ويتم نقل الحرارة منه الى الجو .

2–8–1ابراج التبريد المفتوحةopen-cooling tower) ).(شكل5–2)
او برج التبريد ذو الاتصال المباشر(Direct-contact cooling tower) 
حيث يتعرض الماء المطلوب تبريده مباشرة الى الهواء الجوي وهنا يتم انتقال الحرارة من الماء مباشرة الى الهواء وتقسم الى :-
أ‌-	أبراج تبريد ذات السحب الطبيعي Natural draft 
ب‌-	أبراج التبريد ذات السحب الميكانيكي Mechanical draft
أ- أبراج التبريد ذات السحب الطبيعي Natural – Draft cooling power
في هذا النوع ينساب الهواء طبيعياً بدون مراوح خلال البرج بواسطة تيارات الحمل الحر نتيجة اختلاف كثافة الهواء داخل البرج ويعطي التبريد المطلوب ويقسم :-
1-	برج التبريد الرذاذ : ( Atmospheric Spray Tower )
هذه الأبراج لا تحتوي على أي حشوة ولا تحتوي على اي آلات لتحريك الهواء وتعتمد في عملها على ترذيذ الماء وبثقة بقوة لسحب الهواء إلى داخل برج التبريد حيث يكون لتأثير بثق الماء بشكل رذاذ انه يحث الهواء الى المرور خلال البرج بشكل موازي لحركة الرذاذ وبالحالتين :-
A-	برج الرذاذ العمودي :- Vertical Spray Tower شكل ( 6 – 2 )
B-	برج الرذاذ الافقي :- Horizontal Spray Tower شكل ( 7 – 2 )


في هذا النوع من الأبراج يتعرض الماء الى الهواء بدون اي وسط ناقل للحرارة او حشوة اما مقدار مساحة سطح الماء المتعرضة للهواء فتعتمد على كثافة المرذذات وفترة الاتصال بين الماء والهواء فيعتمد على ارتفاع وضغط منظومة التوزيع وتعتبر هذه الأبراج قليلة الكلفة لقلة عناصرها المكونة .
يستخدم هذا النوع من الأبراج عندما يتطلب كلفة قليلة لكن درجة حرارة العمل تكون حرجة للنظام لكون سرعة الهواء المارة بالبرج تتأثر بتغير سرعة واتجاه الريح الخارجية . وسعة هذه الأنواع من الأبراج محدودة ولذلك فأنها تستعمل في محطات الديزل .
2- البرج ذا القطع الزائد وذو السحب الطبيعي ( Hyperbolic Tower ) 
هنا النوع المبين في الشكل ( 8 – 2 ) يزود بممـر طويـل شبيـه بالمدخنـة ( Chimney ) على شكل قطع زائد في خطوط انسيابية وللبرج الزائدي فائدة غير موجودة في النوعين السابقين اذ انه يستطيع سحب الهواء الجوي بتأثير المدخنة حيث يحصل فرق بين كثافة الهواء داخل البرج وخارجة لحث الهواء الخارجي بدخول البرج ويكون تأثير حركة الرياح قليلة . ويستعمل هذا النوع لسعات التبريد الكبيرة ويستخدم غالباً في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وتتميز بكبر حجمها وارتفاعها .
تكون عادة بقطر 50 الى 260 قدم وارتفاع 100 الى 150 متر .


ان من محاسن برج التبريد ذو التيار الطبيعي سهولة الأداء ، رخص التكاليف والصيانة . ومن مساوئه يتطلب مساحة كبيرة ولا بد من تواجده في مكان مرتفع لتكون سرعة الهواء اقل ولا ينصب الا في الأماكن المفتوحة .
ب-أبراج التبريد ذات السحب الميكانيكيMechanical-draft cooling tower
وهو من اكثر الأنواع استخداماً خصوصاً في مجال التبريد والعمليات الصناعيـة ، في هذا النوع من الأبراج يتم إجبار الهواء للدخول إلى داخل البرج باستخدام المراوح ، هذه المراوح لها موقعين :- 
* تكون في جانب مدخل الهواء فيسمى البرج ذو الدفع القسري 
* او تكون في جانب مخرج الهواء فيسمى البرج ذو الدفع المستحث 
ويكون انواع المراوح اما مراوح طاردة مركزية او مراوح دافعة مسيرة ، ويتم اختيار المروجة حسب :-
1-	احتياجات الضغط الخارجي .
2-	مستوى الصوت المسموح به .
3-	القدرة المستخدمة .
ان جريان الماء يكون من الأعلى الى الأسفل بينما الهواء قد يجري من الأسفل الى الأعلى ( انتقال حرارة متعاكس الجريان ) او بصورة أفقية ( انتقال حرارة متقاطع الجريان ) وقد يكون دخول الهواء الى البرج من منطقة واحدة او منطقتين او اكثر من ذلك ، كذلك يمكن تقسيم أنواع الأبراج حسب طريقة التجميع .
حيث يتم تجميع أنواع معينة في مكان تصنيع بأكملها او قد تكون تجميع البرج في مكان الاشتغال قطعة بقطعة .
* أسباب استخدام أبراج التبريد الميكانيكية 
1- تستعمل هذه الأبراج لتلاقي التغير في الظروف الجوية .
2- لاعطاء كفاءة تبريد عالية .
3- لتقليل الفقد في جزيئات الماء المتصاعد من البرج .
4- للتوفير في مساحة الأرض المشتغلة لاقامة البرج عليها .
وتقسم :-
1- أبراج التبريد بتيار الهواء المدفوع Forced Draft .
ويكون بنوعين من الجريان :
1-1 أبراج التبريد بتيار الهواء المدفوع المتعاكس الجريان ( Counter flow ) :- 
يوضح الشكل ( 9 – 2 ) التصميم العام لهذا النوع من الأبراج الميكانيكية حيث توضع المراوح الطاردة المركزية عند قاعدة البرج ويدفع الهواء إلى الأعلى باتجاه معاكس لحركة الماء المتساقط وتمنع جزيئات الماء المتصاعدة من الخروج بواسطة مانعات ( Eliminators ) توضع في أعلى البرج .


ومن مميزاته :-
أ- اكثر كفاءة من الأبراج ذات السحب المستحث حيث يتحول جزء من سرعة الهواء داخل البرج الى ضغط استاتيكي ويظهر على شكل شغل مفيد .
ب- تكون الاهتزازات والضوضاء اقل حيث توضع الأجهزة الميكانيكية على اساسات صلبة .
ﺠ - المـراوح تدفع هواء جـاف وتتجنب بذلك مشاكل الصـدأ.

ومن مشاكل هذا النوع :-
أ- يمكن ان يحدث إعادة دورانية للهواء الرطب الخارج من البرج (Recirculation ) هذه الظاهرة تقلل من الكفاءة بنسبة 20 % ، ولتقليل ذلك يمكن استعمال برج بانسياب متقاطع ( Cross – Flow ) شكل ( 10 – 2 )
ب- اذا انخفضت درجة حرارة الهواء دون الصفر المئوي وتكون جليد على ريش المروحة فانه من المحتمل ان يؤدي الى كسرها .
ﺠ ـ حجم المراوح محدودة بقطر ( 3 م ) على الاكثر .
د- القدرة اللازمة لمروحة الدفع تعادل تقريباً ضعف القدرة اللازمة لمروحة السحب بتيار مستحث لنفس السعة .

1–2أبراج التبريد بتيار الهواء المدفوع المتقاطع الجريان
(Cross – Flow)
التصميم العام لهذا النوع من الأبراج الميكانيكية موضح بالشكل ( 10 – 2 ) حيث يدفع الهواء افقياً من المراوح ـ مراوح دافعة Propeller وينزل الماء عليه عمودياً من الأعلى من خلال الباثقات Nozzles .


شكل (10-2) برج التبريد بتيار الهواء المدفوع المتقاطع الجريان

2- أبراج التبريد بالتيار الهوائي المستحث Induced Draft ويقسم الى:-
2 – 1 برج التيار المسحوب ذو الجريان المتعاكس Counter Flow 

الشكل ( 11 – 2 ) يوضح التصميم العام لهذا النوع من الأبراج الميكانيكية والاختلاف الوحيد بين هذا النوع وبرج التبريد بالتيار المدفوع هو وضع المروحة في أعلى البرج وتقوم بسحب الهواء حيث يدخل الهواء خلال فتحات جانبية .

2 – 2 برج التيار المسحوب ذو الجريان المتقاطع ( Cross Flow )
التصميم العام لهذا النوع من الأبراج الميكانيكية موضح بالشكل ( 12 – 2 ) وينساب الهواء خلال البرج افقياً بينما يتساقط الماء من الأعلى عمودياً عليه ( انسياب متقاطع Cross – Flow ) وتوضع المروحة في أعلى البرج بينما يدخل الهواء خلال فتحتين جانبيتين ويتجه الهواء بعد ذلك بواسطة الموانع ( Eliminators ) الى الأعلى ليخرج من البرج ويتميز هذا التصميم بأنه يعطي فقد اقل في الضغط الاستاتيكي للهواء حيث ان الهواء يلاقي مقاومة اقل من تلك بالتصميم السابق ذو الانسياب المتعاكس ( Counter Flow ) وبالتالي تكون القدرة المطلوبة لادارة المراوح اقل .


تتميز هذه الأبراج بما يلي :-
أ- ان الماء الأبرد يتلامس مع الهواء الأكثر جفافاً ويتلامس الماء الاسخن مع الهواء الاكثر رطوبة .
ب- ظاهرة إعادة سحب الهواء المطروح ( Recalculation ) داخل البرج نادرة الحدث حيث ان المروحة تسحب الهواء الساخن الرطب الى الخارج .
ﺠ ـ يمكن استعمال مراوح بأقطار اقل تصل الى 8 م .
د- بصفة عامة فان أبراج السحب بتيار مستحث ذات كلفة أساسية اقل وتحتاج لحيز اقل وتستطيع التبريد على نطاق أوسع .
ﻫ- الكلفة الأساسية اقل بسبب الاحتياج الى قدرات اقل للضخ واطوال اقل لخطوط الأنابيب والطاقة المستهلكة لكل كغم واحد من الماء المبرد اقل بالنسبة لأبراج السحب بالدفع .


ومن مشاكل هذا النوع 
أ- الضغط الاستاتيكي اقل بسبب تأثير الخنق ( Throttling ) عند مداخل الهواء حيث يدخل الهواء بسرعة عالية وهذا يؤدي الى احتياج هذا النوع لمحرك ذو قدرة اكبر ليدير المروحة مقارنة بالحالة في البرج ذو السحب بالدفع .
ب-سرعة الهواء تختلف من مكان لاخر داخل البرج وتكون قليلة جداً بجوار الجدران .
والشكل ( 13 – 2 ) يبين أشكال أبراج التبريد المتعاكسة والمتقاطعة الجريان


2–8–2 أبراج التبريد ذات الدورة المغلقة
( Closed – Cooling Tower ) 
ويسمى عادة برج التبريد ذي الاتصال غير المباشر ( Indirect – Contact Cooling Tower ) ولا يكـون هناك اتصال مباشـر بين الماء المطلـوب تبريده والهواء شكل ( 14 – 2 ) .
حيث توجد دورتان للمائع ( الماء ) الأولى دورة خارجية والتي يتعرض الماء الى الهواء الخارجي ويكون بشكل شلال يسقط على أنابيب الملفات . والثانية دورة داخلية والتي يمر خلالها المائع المراد تبريده خلال أنابيب الملفات ، عند العمل تنتقل الحرارة من مائع الدورة الداخلية خلال جدران أنابيب الملف الى دورة الماء الخارجية ومن ثم الى الهواء الخارجي عن طريق تبادل الحرارة والكتلة معاً ، وبذلك فأن مائع الدورة الداخلية لا يمس الهواء الخارجي .


----------



## احسان الشبل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

عن قريب ان شاء الله سوف ارسل الصور الخاصة بالموضوع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك مجهود متميز من شخص تبدوو علية ملامح التميز
اشكرك اخي الكريم علي مجهودك هذا
ومنتظرين منك المزيد
اخوك محمد


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا لك


----------



## حيدر حمزة (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## cutter (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر علىالموضوع الطحن يارجاله


----------



## احمد التميمي (28 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوه اخويه احسان (وهسه لو بيدي ابوك بشوش واشويلك)


----------



## ححخخهه (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن محمد درويش (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالقادرع (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور ... 
الله يجزيك الخير ... بانتظار المزيد ...


----------



## Vincci (23 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanks Alot


----------



## هانىحسين (30 مايو 2008)

المجهود رائع بارك اللة فيك اخى


----------



## ramy adrian (10 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع هايل ولكن ينقصة بعض الصور عن اشكال ابراج التبريد


----------



## Eng.wkg (12 ديسمبر 2009)

useful topic thank you verymuch it helps me in my report


----------



## حلمى جمعه (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحشتونى
العربة الطائشة تحييكم وتتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق والرقى
مع أطيب تحياتى


----------



## المهندس عماد جمال (16 مارس 2010)

الف شكور على مجهودك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2010)

من 2006 م ونحن في انتظار الصور


----------



## احسان الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

حقك والله يا استاذ atti badri
وانشاء الله احملها بااقرب وقت


----------



## issam.alhiti (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

عصام الهيتي


----------



## فارس الاحساء (9 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
على المعلومه


----------



## osama elshrif (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. بشار علي (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baqi (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهلب عبدالقادر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احسان الشبل قال:


> حقك والله يا استاذ atti badri
> وانشاء الله احملها بااقرب وقت



السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الشرح
ومازلنا منتظرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الصور


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يالله


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك بالمنتدى


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يرضا عن منتدى المهندسين العرب


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم وفقنا لخدمة الزائرين الكرام


----------



## حسين الصبر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى منتدى للطلبة الكرام


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mahmoudee (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر كتير يا هندسه
بس بتمنى منك تساعدني وتبعتلي مخطط برج تبريد باستطاعة 3م3 في الساعه مع العلم انه درجة حرارة الماء 60 درجه عن طريق عنفه توربينيه ان كانت الداره مفتوحه او مغلقه ويسلموووووووووووو


----------



## نرجس فالح (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات.


----------



## مهندسة بونة (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورة منك حيل حيل 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*زى الفل 
معلومات قيمه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## احسان الشبل (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااا على مشااااااااركتكم اعزائي


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة بس لو تكون مجمعة يكون احسن


----------



## تامر النجار (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يزيدك علما


----------



## كاسر (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك

موضوع شامل ومتوسع​*


----------



## توتة85 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

